# 9 weeks old too young for antlers?



## Bowenares (Jan 14, 2014)

My puppy is 9 weeks old and has starting teething terribly. I wanted to buy him an elk antler, but wasn't sure if he was too young for it and was having a hard time finding an answer. I appreciate all advice.

And if he is too young what would you recommend?


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

His teeth may be a little soft yet for antlers. I'd say if your going to let him chew an antler buy the one of the smaller sizes. And supervise him for awhile.just to make sure he is okay with it. All dog.are different I've had dogs that gotten antlers that young. Some had problems. Some were fine. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I would go first with a split deer antler since it's smaller and the marrow is exposed so it'll be easier. See how he does with that, JMO  He may or may not be ready for a full antler yet


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Shade said:


> I would go first with a split deer antler since it's smaller and the marrow is exposed so it'll be easier. See how he does with that, JMO  He may or may not be ready for a full antler yet


I agree

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

My 9 week pup has about a 6" elk antler and he loves that thing. We watched him closely at first. He carries that thing around with him. He is working his butt off trying to get to the marrow. Keeps him busy.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sp00ks said:


> My 9 week pup has about a 6" elk antler and he loves that thing. We watched him closely at first. He carries that thing around with him. He is working his butt off trying to get to the marrow. Keeps him busy.


Yea I've had pups in the past that did well with them. I've also had pups that's didn't do well at all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

halo2013 said:


> Yea I've had pups in the past that did well with them. I've also had pups that's didn't do well at all


I would agree with that statement. He will chew a nylabone but you can just tell it's not doing it for him. He will play with that antler for an hour. Maybe not chewing on it but play with it.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

This is what my vet sent when asked about the antlers and knuckle bones for pups. Basically said to wait until adult teeth were in, I don't want anything to affect those adults when they come in! I want him to have that full mouth of good teeth for biting and grip. :-D

"Anything hard (bony) may damage his deciduous teeth (baby teeth) or may affect the permanents as they come up. How about puppy nylabones? The puppies usually like them, they are safe if they eat them and no damage to teeth."


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sp00ks said:


> I would agree with that statement. He will chew a nylabone but you can just tell it's not doing it for him. He will play with that antler for an hour. Maybe not chewing on it but play with it.


My pups in the past were the same way. Nylabones didn't interest them. I bought the smallest antler and would only give it to her for specific periods of time. Until her teeth got stronger. 

In went to petvalu and bought one of them tough stuff soft toys. I'd substitute the antler for that once her time was up. Shes got a full mouth of pearly whites. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I got Lola one when she was about 10 weeks old. Just a small one. She chewed on it a couple times but that's it. She doesn't care for it.


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

I've never given my puppy antlers but a healthy alternative is veggie/pig ears. She absolutely loves them. I waited until she was 4 months to give pig ears though because they are a bit tough.


----------

